# Vizsla vs. Lab or GSP?



## ksand24

Hello,
Has anyone owned Labradors or German shorthaired pointers as well as vizslas? My husband and I have a GSP and recently lost our black lab. We are getting a vizsla next spring and have read a ton on how the breed is, but just wondering if anyone has first hand experience in comparing the three breeds. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## harrigab

owned a black lab in my youth, grandad worked as a gamekeeper with gsp's, whv's for me till I'm 6' under the sod


----------



## dextersmom

The GSP's we know are quite similar to our V. Our V loves to play with labs, but I don't see a lot of similarities other than that. Our V is much more needy than any lab I've ever met


----------



## R E McCraith

ks - had my grandfathers English pointers - they R the classic - have shot over the GSP - Pointing Labs- flushers - you NAME it - but at the end of the DAY - I LOVE my V's - some how !!!!!!!! they bring the best in BOTH of US !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred

Thirty years ago I owned a GSP, but also 2 English Pointers at the time.
Wasn't really fair to the GSP, because the EPs were big runners, and she was a mid range dog. I've had a couple of Labs, and now have 3 Vs in the house.

Your Vizsla will just be softer on training, and a needier dog.
I say needy, because they do best with lots of human companionship.
They are smart as a whip, and will use it against you given the chance.


----------



## einspänner

I've had lots of exposure to GSPs, but never owned one. I think Vs are goofier, quirkier, and a little softer/more sensitive, but otherwise they're very similar. In a hunting environment, the GSPs have generally ranged farther than my girl, but I also think wirehair vizslas are a tad closer working than smooth vizslas. That could also be a difference between US and European bred dogs. If you don't hunt, I guess I'd say that means the GSPs show a little more independence. 

I think you'll find your shorthair and vizsla will be a good match. I love watching Scout play or hunt with GSPs.


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - 30yrs ago ? were you 5 - LOL !!!!!!!!- 2 the REST of the FORUM - Welcome 2 are WORLD - LOL -


----------



## harrigab

einspänner said:


> I've had lots of exposure to GSPs, but never owned one. I think Vs are goofier, quirkier, and a little softer/more sensitive, but otherwise they're very similar. In a hunting environment, the GSPs have generally ranged farther than my girl, but I also think wirehair vizslas are a tad closer working than smooth vizslas. That could also be a difference between US and European bred dogs. If you don't hunt, I guess I'd say that means the GSPs show a little more independence.
> 
> I think you'll find your shorthair and vizsla will be a good match. I love watching Scout play or hunt with GSPs.
> 
> [/url]
> [/quote]
> could always go for a mix and match ;) a Ruby...cross between a smooth and wire viz :)


----------



## texasred

R said:


> TR - 30yrs ago ? were you 5 - LOL !!!!!!!!- 2 the REST of the FORUM - Welcome 2 are WORLD - LOL -


I'll agree with that, except my oldest daughter is 34.


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> 
> TR - 30yrs ago ? were you 5 - LOL !!!!!!!!- 2 the REST of the FORUM - Welcome 2 are WORLD - LOL -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree with that, except my oldest daughter is 34.
Click to expand...

they start young in Texas ,,xx


----------



## sniper john

IMHO
Labradors are a retrieving breed. It is an apple compared to the orange when compared to GSPs and Vizslas. Though depending on where you got your Labrador, one lab can be a completely different dog from another lab in both size and temperament with the breed split so much between Field and Show and British and American. There are variations within all breeds, but I don't see this kind of split so much in Vizslas as compared to Labs. Some do say American bred Vizslas as a whole may be headed down a different path than European bred Vizslas but I am not versed in it enough to have an opinion on that. 

Vizslas lean more to the versatile than GSPs, but both are pointing breeds and both are excellent versatile breeds. GSPs seem more independent than Vizslas to me. Labs are more independent but being a different breed type it is in a different way than a GSP compared to a Vizsla. If you hunt, GSPs range farther on average and check in less. Vizslas are more companion, needy, velcro, however you want to put it. Vizslas don't handle being alone outside for long period, some GSPs don't mind so much. Both if ignored will entertain themselves by being destructive, but Vizslas definately demand attention more than any other breed I have owned. If you hunt, Vizslas range closer on average. GSPs can generally take a little more harsh training than Vizslas. Vizslas are more soft on average, but don't think of them as a timid breed. They just do better with softer training techniques.


----------



## R E McCraith

What is NICE about this POST ? we are talking about GUN DOGS - how they do in the field - how they do in the house (which is most of the time ) pure bred or mutt - if they produce in the field & if you can live with them at home - they all get my Vote - Me - I loVe V's - No data 2 proVe this - LOL !!


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - did want 2 post - your pic is what we do !!!!!!! not the 2 dog azz pic - get some frontal shots - butt the suvs - pickup trucks in the back ground - a bird field - when U hunt your V - this is what U C - LOL !!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3

Hi. So sorry about your loss. 

We have four labs (3 red, 1 chocolate) and a vizsla. I will say that most of the time, all four of my labs put together are less needy than my vizsla. I love them all though. 

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Chaos911

We had a M GSP for 15 yrs. he was awesome. No downside at home or in the field. We've had a M V for 14 mos. lots of similarities but V is much more vocal( whiney) and needy. But we were new empty nesters when brought V into our lives, so perfect fit 😆😋😍.


----------



## jeffgrene

Having owned a GSP for 15 years, I would say the biggest difference is the affection level. Our GSP was much more independent. Our V is truly a velcro dog and is extremely affectionate. Other then that, same dog, just different color.


----------



## redbirddog

Vizsla = performance dirt motorcycle

GSP = Suped-up Jeep

LAB = Military Tank

they will all get you there. Just how they get there is different.

Happy hunting
RBD


----------



## texasred

ha ha RBD I call most of them big goofy labs, but you know I love all the sporting breeds. There's a few I call Fire Breathers 
One of my favorite fire breathers Drake.


----------



## RedBuck

I have owned three labs. I haven't owned a GSP but a good friend has one and I have been around him a fair bit. I now own a Vizsla. I read a lot about V's before getting one. I also talked to a lot of breeders as I wanted to make sure mine came from good stock so as to give the best chance of having a good dog with hunting instincts. Having had a two good experiences with labs and one bad, I am a believer in finding a good reputable breeder with good records. You'll find that the good V breeders are a pretty small group and once you get into them, they are very helpful. Now on to my experience. First, I was looking for a short hair single coat dog as the labs shedding drove my wife crazy. In my opinion, the GSP and V's are very good choices. My V, Buck, is very smart, very loyal, affectionate, energetic and wants to please. I almost did not get one though as so many people warned me about their "energy" level. Honestly I have not seen a big difference between my V and the labs I had in terms of their energy. They do want to play, a lot but so did my labs. Perhaps I just have a calm V. V's are very trainable. They want to please and want to play. So if you make your training to include both, then you will do well. I did notice that the V's are more sensitive than my labs whereas the GSP seems to be more like the labs in this area. If I scold my V, he will immediately sulk and then try to cuddle back up as if to say "Hey are we cool now?" Then it is right back to playing. V's cuddle and will want to be around you constantly. I love this as they aren't intrusive, they follow you, lean against you or put their head on your lap. They just want to be with you. Also, my V doesn't lick you to death like my labs did. I used to hate that and my guests certainly didn't care for it either. So to sum it up, labs are great dogs and companions. I may own another some day. They shed alot. They have better tolerance for reprimand and can be independent. V's are a companion. If your picture of your dog is one that is always with you, man's best friend. That's a V. My second choice was the GSP and ultimately I did not go with the GSP because their I thought the V's characteristics were more in line with what I wanted. Oh one other myth that, at least with my V, I found to be untrue is that of V's not wanting to retrieve. Mine is a retrieving machine.


----------



## dextersmom

Interesting article... "How do Vizslas compare to Labs and Goldens." I've never had a lab or a golden, but the description of a V was pretty spot on.

http://www.rmvc.org/how-do-vizslas-compare-to-labs-and-goldens.html


----------



## Spy Car

One difference between Labs, Goldens, and Vizslas is that breed clubs for the former two will tell prospective owners they are the greatest pets ever and actually encourage the choice. Where Vizsla breed clubs, owners, and on-line forums will urge anyone who asks to think otherwise.

Too energetic. You can't handle it. They'll drive you nuts!

Too immature. They'll drive you nuts!

Not bullet-proof temperament wise. They may drive you nuts!

May not be be good family dogs. Do you know dogs can bite children?

And despite having no undercoat, and light short hair, they shed like mad and may drive you nuts!

It is too funny.

Bill (who tells people on daily basis "not to get one of these" ;D_


----------



## R E McCraith

Me - I've shot over all of them - in the field & in the blind - the real ?is - do you suit the lifestyle of the breed YOU choice ?


----------



## fullmanfamily

I grew up with labradors and goldens and I can say I've noticed a few differences already. We have a nine month old female Vizsla who is my first Vizsla.

On food...

Vizslas-
Picky eaters, would rather sit on your lap or go outside and run around, at least with our puppy, eating is a necessity that she does when she doesn't have anything better to do, she eats all of her food twice a day now (adult feeding schedule), but she definitely doesn't over eat, if we put down more food, she probably wouldn't eat more than her usual allotment.

Labs-
Love food, they will gobble up their food the minute you put it down and finish it every time, whether they're puppies or 12 years old, eating is not an issue, conversely, they can overeat which can cause weight issues

On People-
Here I see the most similarities, both breeds are people lovers and will want to be with you, in the same room as you, sitting on you etc. at all times. Vizsla's do take this to a new level, but both breeds are extremely lovable. That being said, my Vizsla is always sitting on me. My labs were near me at all times, but not physically touching me as much. Vizsla's are absolutely velco dogs in that sense. 

On Shedding-
Vizsla's- they do shed, but it's more sneaky, they have small fine hairs that you'll see mostly on darker colored fabrics, especially fleece.

Labs- their fur balls up all over your house, so you see balls of fur near your furniture and all over your floors, since their hair isn't as fine, it shows everywhere especially during season changes, when you brush labs, you'll also get a lot more hair out of them because they have more to begin with

On Smell/ Cleaning-
Vizsla's- they self clean a lot and have very little smell in most cases since they don't have that much fur, since they are outdoorsy dogs they do get dirty, mostly underneath their bellies, but the good thing is when you do give them a bath, they dry quickly and it's easy to wash them

Labs- they get dirty and are generally more stinky because thing get stuck in their fur, they also like swimming and rolling in dirt

On Training-
V's- tough. there is an interesting balance of being kind and sweet with your Vizsla because their sensitive, but also being the boss. V's are extremely smart so they pick up new skills quickly. However, they also know how to teach themselves things i.e. opening doors in your house so be ready to train them constantly. We had a good handle on our V when she was 4-6 months old, we took her to class and she was generally obedient, now she is almost 10 months old and she's started to rebel a little bit more, we're going back to basics again with her and also trying to work on her recall. The thing about V's is that they're extremely fast, so working on their recall is especially important. 

Labs- they also need stern training, but generally aren't as smart, you can outsmart a lab more easily than a Vizsla. They are also fast, but usually you can catch them. 

On appearance-
V's- are muscular and lean and people are always going to be asking you whether your dog is underweight or if you feed them enough, whenever there is a dog standing next to a Vizsla they are going to look like a bear

On Health Issues-
V's- tend to have issues when they're puppies because they're so lean and small, our pup has the whole gambit of issues like ear infections, UTIs, etc. They also get scratches more b/c they have no fur, along those lines, they get cold easily in the winter if they're puppies. Once they hit 7-8 months and their immune systems develop things get much better. As adults, I think they're extremely healthy for the most part.

Labs- tend to be a bit more tough when they're little

Labs- tend to be more boxey, although their height and length is comparable to a V

Hope that helps!


----------

